# Childhood Question-Which pokemon would you have as a pet?



## Bombsii

Yep, the ultimate question to everything in my younger childhood, if pokemon were real then which pokemon would you like to have in reality?

I badly want a Scizor and a gible and a Squirtle


and a Mudkipz coz my friends liek them


----------



## S.K

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Sandshrew and a Sandslash yay!


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Well I knew that already.

What about Munchlax ,Libby?

*She named a munchlax plush QuickSnack took it to bed then gave it to the guinea pig who now sleeps on it. ¬_¬


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee or any other cute, small, furry Pokémon like that. Anything else would beat me up or kill me.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Meowth pls ^^ He's my only favourite Pokémon which is small and cuddly enough to be a pet... *daydreams of petting and playing with a pet Meowth*


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Yeah, I was gonna say a Garchomp, but think about it practically wheres it gonna sleep?
*with the guinea pig*
Actually Giggles (the guinea pig) would love a little friend. Bidoof? Nah I would end up kickeing it. I've always wanted a Zigzagoon


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Aipom.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Actually I wouldn't mind a Luxio now looking at your siggy.


----------



## Latias&Latios

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I wouldd like to have an Absol b/c i just like it...


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Absol.  It's cute and loyal and gives out rays of pure AWESOMENESS.

Rayquaza is a second love of mine - I guess we could keep it in the basement...

I also think it'd be kinda nice to have a Mightyena, or a Vaporeon, or an Espeon...*goes off into a pokemon-induced slumber*


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

As long as it didn't chew electric cables/curtains/furniture/me, I'd love a Rattata. My friend really wants a Pichu.


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Oddish. ^^ Because it is small and adorable and likely curious and cuddly. Zubat is a close second because t's awesome and cute. D: IT IS.

None of my other favorites [Shuppet, Ditto, Koffing, Gastly, Tentacool] would be practical.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



BiPolarBear said:


> Oddish. ^^ Because it is small and adorable and likely curious and cuddly.


And it'll scatter pollen all over you, making you get paralyzed and then fall asleep and then get poisoned :3


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

*Shudders* that would be bad.

I have 2 Terrepins, So a Squirtle wouldn't be so bad. Wartortle and Blastoise are also Badass


----------



## Thunderfox

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Vulpix, Ninetales, Eevee or any of the evolutions, Pikachu, or Houndour. maybe even Mew or Lugia....*thinks of all the Pokemon being her pets* Yes...MAGIKARP?! NO?! But in all seriousness, the ones I said above are fine, especially the first 3, as they remind me of foxes.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Totodile would be the best little pet ever.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Thunderfox said:


> Vulpix, Ninetales, Eevee or any of the evolutions, Pikachu, or Houndour. maybe even Mew or Lugia....*thinks of all the Pokemon being her pets* Yes...MAGIKARP?! NO?! But in all seriousness, the ones I said above are fine, especially the first 3, as they remind me of foxes.


Oh God yes, a fox Pokémon for me too ^^

 Provided it gets along with my Meowthy.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Squirtle or a gible will get along fine with a Totodile and my terrepins

I want a fox pokemon but it might get a few ideas around my guinea pig and my Bidoof


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

An Eevee would be pretty nice too, and pretty much harmless to my Rattata. If anything, the Rattata would eat the Eevee. Unless it evolved.
Come to think of it, an Espeon would be great too. They're loyal, and they have pretty awesome psychic powers! And, um, they're purple. Yeah.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Flareon! It'd burn the sofa but I love them, the cutest of the eeveelutions and the only one I actually like.


----------



## Ayame

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Misdreavus, which would be a nice, ghostly pet.  It could fly through the house and startle everyone.

I would never have to feed it, either, and it would be easy to transport in the absence of a Pokeball.  I could coax it into becoming invisible and take it most anywhere.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

or a Gengar. which for me is cooler, a Spiritomb would just be wierd


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I just remembered, a Growlithe would be good too. Great to hug ^^


----------



## S. E.

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee - It would be just like a pet cat, only, only, it would be a Pokemon! :O
Awesome.
Cubone - Aww, Cubone are so cuddly. :3 I'd have to take away its bone if it acts up, though.
Blaziken - Maybe it could live in the garage?
Charizard - It could be my personal transport!

And many others. :3


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Guess.


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> And it'll scatter pollen all over you, making you get paralyzed and then fall asleep and then get poisoned :3


D: Some thoughts:
1. Since when do we /turn into/ these pokemon.
2. Oddish is poison type and so can't be poisoned.
3. Why do you want to kill me? T-T


And I steal Shining Eevee's Cubone idea. >D


----------



## Nope

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Quilava, a Mudkip named Snack (I seriously have a Mudkip named Snack on Shiny Gold xD) and, uuhhh... A Raikou, and SMeargle :D


----------



## S.K

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Poochyena would be cute. Plus it could always turn into a Mightyena.
A Pikachu and a Pichu too.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



BiPolarBear said:


> D: Some thoughts:
> 1. Since when do we /turn into/ these pokemon.
> 2. Oddish is poison type and so can't be poisoned.
> 3. Why do you want to kill me? T-T
> 
> 
> And I steal Shining Eevee's Cubone idea. >D


I meant when you hug the Oddish you'll get covered in its Stun Spore, Poisonpowder and Sleep Powder. _Being_ an Oddish never entered into it =/

And I don't want to kill you =) Yet.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I'll answer this with the same answer that I give to all of these threads.

Murkrow.
I'd be like one of those crazy cat ladies who keeps loads of cats.
Except with Murkrow.


If you mean 'what cat/dog/mouse/etc. would you want as a pet', then the Eeveeloutions.


----------



## eevee_em

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I'd say Persian, but it would claw me up when ever I need it to do something/go somewhere.

Probably one of the eeveelutions. They seem a lot nicer. And they're pretty cool.


----------



## Darksong

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

One of these combinations would work for me:

1. Purugly
2. Luxray
3. Purugly + Absol (RSP shipping FTW!)


----------



## @lex

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Ooh, something tiny and lovely... Can't have a Wailmer, exactly...

Misdreavus.


----------



## Renteura

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

One Growlithe please.

<3


----------



## PichuK

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Preferably something that couldn't kill me. Or set the house on fire. So probably something like Zigzagoon or Pidgey.


----------



## Minka_Glameow

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

poochyena, pidgey, eevee all the cute pokemon. or a lapras. a charamnder. I must think some more.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Murkrow (times two - Nightwitch and NW Rising xD), Infernape, Houndoom, and Totodile. And Raichu and Pesian. (This is assuming they don't kill my cats/house and vice-versa.)
I'd be like Murkrow, except I'm a crazy Dark/Awesome-type lady instead of just Murkrows.
 Own'd.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Jirachi.

If I couldn't I would instead have a Torchic.


----------



## Sonic Boom~

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Rapidash for quick transportation, and the awsomeness of having one! Although I don't have a stall, and it's mane might burn everything it comes near...Too bad, so sad!

Otherwise, I might get a Quilava, Espeon, Umbreon, or 2 Ralts, one female and one male for unknown reasons~


----------



## Poke4ever

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> Guess.


hmm...magikarp maybe? :sweatdrop: for me, i would probably like a swampert as a pet. it would be so cool and strong!! and, of course, a shiny drifloon would be a necessity. :)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Buneary because it is fluffy and made of pure fluffy awesomeness.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Renteura said:


> One Growlithe please.
> 
> <3


Oh, yes this as well.


----------



## Mercury

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Snorunt. It'd have to live in the freezer though. I'd also like a Piplup, Mukip and Totodile. And Sentret.


----------



## Kirara the Ninetales

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Ninetales, because it's fluffy, has nine tails, and is very cute, and can scare anyone I don't like by growling and burning them. x) Yeah.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

An Umbreon or Shinx would be nice :3


----------



## Darksong

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Waitwaitwait I have another idea for a pet Pokémon!

Wailmer and Hippowdon.

Why, you ask?

Because I get an instant, portable BEACH!

Plus a free surfboard ;3


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Pikachu. Well, that was a no-brainer.

Ooh! Ooh! And Mewtwo! Don't forget Mewtwo! :D Oh, and Houndoom, and Darkrai, and Mightyena...


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Hmmm, i think i have a death with because most of the pokemon i'd like to have as a pet(s) caould kill me very quickly, unless i'd had them since they were little. 
1. Charizard
2. Flygon
3. Umbreon
4. Torterra
5. Arcinine
6. Absol
7. Blaziken 
8. Quilava
9. Bayleef
10. Scyther
11. Swampert
12. Luxray
13. Espeon
14. Buizel
15. Crobat
16. Gligar
17. Girafarig

I'd also like to have MewTwo around, but never _as a pet_!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee, Skitty and everything pretty~
Fluffy and puffy and cute and cool, how about I have them all~


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

 :D!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

arcanine, ninetales (the arcanine is male and the ninetales is female :))

darkrai, oddish, aipom, electabuzz


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Poochyena = Might poop inside the house
Darkrai = Might destroy the world. ^.^


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Hmm... lets use a visual  adorable and    :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Zigzagoon would be nice. It's practical, since it's small and won't be able to burn up the house and whatnot. And Pick Up would be awesome. Although I'll probably need a whole room to fit my Zigzagoon's stuff.

So that won't work.

I want a Murkrow then. Murkrows are smart, so I can teach it to poop inside the toilet and flush it so I don't have to clean up after it, and it can fly. And talk. And it has awesome red eyes. And they're not that big, so I can keep it inside the house. 

Murkrow it is.


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

[conceit] Mewtwo as well.  It'd be nice to have an intellectual equal for a change...[/conceit]


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Any water or fire starter besides Totodile and Chimchar, since I wouldn't be able to own a Kyogre due to it being well, legendary,


----------



## see ya

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Damn...well, I'll narrow it down to three:

Eevee- ...and spend all my time agonizing over what to evolve it into. Probably a Flareon or Leafeon. Or I could get two Eevees and have one of each.

Dragonite- It's all the awesomeness of a dragon in an adorable and friendly package. Also, I could fly around on his back. 

Shaymin- It's a hedgehog, and hedgehogs are awesome. Also, it could turn into Skymin and I could watch it zoom around in the sky. :3


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Staraptor or Ditto.

I can ride on Staraptor and Ditto can cover for me when I can't physically be in a place right now i.e. the Sixth Form Open Evening when I'm doing coursework.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

 or  or  You get the idea. Bird Pokemon, but first of all,  Four sprites, the most I've used in any post... so far. =D


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*







He kicks ass, looks cool and...what else can I say? The only problem is...is Mew supposed to be a ferret, or a rat? I can't tell >.<


----------



## Darksong

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Mew is supposed to be a cat of some sort. That particular sprite looks odd, though.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*


----------



## Lili

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee or Umbreon, just because they're so cute. Also, a Shinx, Luxio or Luxray would be nice.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Absol, big, furry, cat/dog things that looks awesome and can scare mean people, hurrah!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

^ My Eevee and Skitty can scare with their cuteness :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

My Togekiss will pick up your Eevee's and place them on the roof.

But anyway, Togekiss would be awesome pets.


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Houndour- I could evolve it, and, once it evolves, I would have my fav. Pokemon ever! Plus, I would finally have a dog!

Quilava- Fire type, and just cute and awsome!

Umbreon- I have no reason, except pure awsomeness!

Charizard- No particular reason, actually. Maybe others I might think of later are possiblites~


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

it would be cool if I could raise a Flygon, all the way from its youth as a Trapinch and watch it grow.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Raising a Flygon will be awesome. Especially when finally seeing your beloved Vibrava evolve into something gigantic and awesome. 

Although you can't exactly keep in it the basement anymore...


----------



## Darksong

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I changed my mind.

One of these:

Purugly

Purugly and Absol

Meowth/Persian

Skitty

Buneary/Lopunny

I might think of more in a while, but not at the moment.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Dragonclaw said:


> My Togekiss will pick up your Eevee's and place them on the roof.
> 
> But anyway, Togekiss would be awesome pets.


My Eevee can jump off the roof :P

I have a listfuls now.

Eevee - cute and awesome
Skitty - cute and awesome
Vulpix - cute and awesome
Mudkip - cute and awesome
Ralts - cute and awesome
Absol - cool and awesome

:)


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Who would want to keep it in the basement? I guess the only problem is, it'll start to be expensive to maintain, but hey, at least it's cold-blooded, so you don't have to feed it every single day... Actually, I figure, give it a 20lb turkey (about $10 where I live) once every week or two, and it would be relatively cheap to feed. (turkey is one of the cheapest meat you could buy, per pound).

Actually, a lot of Pokemon would be cool to have as a pet, but Flygon is full of win.;)


----------



## Chimera

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

_Banette._

No, seriously! I know I'm obsessed with it, but think about it. It's a _living plush toy._ (well, possessed really, but it still counts!) You would never have to feed it, you could cuddle with it all you wanted, it's a ghost type and thus could walk through walls, possess things, lay curses, etc~ Think of all the fun stuff we could get up to! And with those arms it could easily hang around your neck like some kind of creepy backpack. X3 And depending on whether it feels pain or not, you could probably sew decorations onto it~ Don't see how it would mind, sticking pins into it's body to generate curses and all.


----------



## Taliax

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Quilava- because Typhlosion would be too big to hide in my closet.
Absol- is awesome.
Togetic- I don't know.
Eevee Evos- because they are made of awesomesauce.
Weavile- because it ROCKS YOUR SOCKS!!!


----------



## Sbamber

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Entei! Duh...

The best Pokemon ever
(No, not 'cause he is a legendary...)


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Glaceon. It's cute and fwawesome.


----------



## Dragonclaw

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Ima add to my list.

Togekiss (raised from Togepi)
Lairon (raised from Aron)
Eevee (epic)
Bannette (because of Chimera xD)

And more when I think about it.



			
				EeveeSkitty said:
			
		

> My Eevee can jump off the roof :P


Which my Togekiss will then decide to fly it to Cerulean City and leave it there >)


----------



## Aenrhien

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Ditto. Cause then, I could have any Pokémon I wanted.


----------



## Mew_the_Missing_Princess

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

ne thing cute, cudddly luvable or furry


----------



## Flora

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Chimera said:


> _Banette._
> 
> No, seriously! I know I'm obsessed with it, but think about it. It's a _living plush toy._ (well, possessed really, but it still counts!) You would never have to feed it, you could cuddle with it all you wanted, it's a ghost type and thus could walk through walls, possess things, lay curses, etc~ Think of all the fun stuff we could get up to! And with those arms it could easily hang around your neck like some kind of creepy backpack. X3 And depending on whether it feels pain or not, you could probably sew decorations onto it~ Don't see how it would mind, sticking pins into it's body to generate curses and all.


Suddenly I feel the urge to hatch a Shuppet egg. ^^


----------



## Objection!

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Oh damn, I want a Banette now. I got a level 100 one on PBR.

It is cute and one of the most overlooked pokemon. How comes Dusknoir was there but not a Banette evo?

Oh well before we go too off-topic I also would like a Squirtle/Wartortle or a HootHoot.
Yes I am strange.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee. It's cute, fluffy, fuzzy, soft... (etc.) While playing with it while it is young, I could form an extreme bond, and perhaps it could eventually evolve. (Into an Espeon) <3


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Dragonclaw said:


> Which my Togekiss will then decide to fly it to Cerulean City and leave it there >)


Then my Eevee[who is very rich because of my Princess status] will order a private jet with Master Balls laser guns attached that Eevee can shoot at any time. My Eevee has a necklace which has a purse like bag that can fit anything and not be full or heavy like in Harry Potter. Oh and if Eevee has her money stolen Skitty will go over in her jet. If not then I do.


I have all the Pokemon I want as pets here:





(C) Princess EeveeSkitty 2008 :D


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I love EeveeSkitty's picture, I might just make something similar now...


----------



## Almost Eric

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Purugly.

Nyah. <3


----------



## Objection!

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



DarkArmour said:


> I love EeveeSkitty's picture, I might just make something similar now...


Not if I do first...


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

The race is on! 

*ON YOUR MARKS!*
*GET SET!*
*GO!*


----------



## MissEeveelution

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee, Skitty, Mew.. 

I like small furry thingiess. <3


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

(squee)GROWLITHE! (nods uncontrollably)


----------



## GorMcCobb

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

This is a hard one, because you have to decide whether you want one that you can take everywhere with you, or whether you want one that just plane pwnz. 

I would want a few, but at the moment I'll say shiftry.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

For a pet i'd love a cherrim (NOT cherubi) ((sunny))

It is AWESOME. plus cute


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

1. Mewtwo
2. Mew
3. Shiny Umbreon
4. Albino Lucario
5. Black Ninetales with headfluffthingy, mane, and tail-tip red
6. Arcanine
7. Glameow
8. Articuno
9. Jirachi
10. Celebi(so I can go back in time and fix my past =D)


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

1.Cherrim (sunny)
2.Squirtle
3.Gible
4.Wartortle
5.Jirachi
6.Growlithe
7.Zigzagoon
8.Mightyena
9.Nosepass
10.Raichu


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Mewtwo, because Mewtwo's my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Squirtle, Bulbasaur, Torchic and Pichu.

Oh, and Torterra so I can ride it everywhere.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Eevee, Skitty, Absol, Ninetales, Lapras, Mew.


----------



## Jack

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Chimchar, after watching this video I desperately want one.


----------



## Shiranui

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Growlithe, Eevee, Espeon, Gengar, Ninetales, a smaller Tropius or Lapras, or Charmander. 

:c I like Tropius shut up


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

(shifts into huggability mode)
Arcanine (specifically male), Ninetales (specifcally female), Vulpix (bred from the two before), Absol, Aipom, Snorlax, Pichu, shiny Electabuzz (because i love the shiny and can't be without it), Empoleon, Gardevoir, Scyther (yes, scyther as a pet), shiny Sandslash and Bannette

lot's of pets, i know, but they're just the best damn pokemon there are and i must have them all in real life, not just in-game ^_^


----------



## Fredie

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I think that I would like a Cyndaquil, they are pretty awesome, and cute! I would also like a Pidgeot, not sure why though...


----------



## Darksong

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Mewtwo said:


> 10. Celebi(so I can go back in time and fix my past =D)


Fixing your past is no fun. I think you should keep everything how it is and learn lessons in life.

I've decided purely on Purugly and Absol.

Not Typhlosion, because it would burn my house down. And everyone else's.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*






These are the ones I want.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*



Darksong said:


> Not Typhlosion, because it would burn my house down. And everyone else's.


I'm sure you could somehow train it not to light its mane. :D


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Yeah, a cyndaquil probably couldn't, they come out when it gets surprised or when it sneezes so it'd happen a lot.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

An Eevee would be nice. Then, when I get bored of it, I feed give it a fire stone.
And a Caterpie.


----------



## StyliBoy

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Well, technically all of them, but I guess a Surskit, Chinchou and Shellder


----------



## diddy kong

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

ZIGZAGOOOOON!!! ...or Lucario... yeah...

*sigh*


----------



## FKOD

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Ooh, I want Mawile, Kirlia, Dunsparce, Lucario, Eevee, Mudkip, Vulpix, Chikorita, Quilava, Umbreon, Bellossom, Torchic, Riolu....

Hrm.... I could probably think of more, but that's what I got now.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Heracross'd be cool too, but it'd Brick Break my stuff. And I don't want my stuff to be Brickly Broken.


----------



## nothing to see here

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

For a more "stays outside in the yard" type pet, either a Lickitung or a Gastrodon.  Where I live would be pretty much perfect for a Gastrodon, with the muddy creek right next to the house and all...

For one that'll be staying inside, probably Shaymin (anyone who can see my avatar/title should be able to guess which form.)  Though I guess that one could be either inside or outside, really...


----------



## Typhloise

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I would want a Wigglytuff! So wiggly and jiggly...


----------



## Celestial Blade

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

an evil Mankey, that would live in my closet and come out to point at me whenever I talk about it.

Family Guy FTW!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

For me, an Umbreon or a Gastrodon.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I've always wanted a Haunter or a Gengar as a pet. Dunno why.


----------



## Mr. Toon Version 2.1

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A PIKACHU! Pika is so awsome! I could pet it all day, feed it, bathe it, and give it... COOKIES! LOL! Just like a puffle! (oh yhea a Puffle is a fuzzball of Club Penguin just if ya wanna know.)


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Ditto. It could perform any job in the world with its transformation abilities.


----------



## Anything

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Probably a Pidgeot. For some reason, I'm starting to like them a lot.


----------



## Dragonclaw

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I'd probably have a Jigglypuff/Wigglytuff and/or a Togekiss :)


----------



## Rotomize

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Starly! I always fantisize that one day when i'm walking to school i'll see a Starly in the bushes, then I'll raise it into a beautiful healthy Staraptior that i can fly to school on.

It was funny coz there was this baby turkey in the bushes and i saw it shuffling all the leaves out and i just automatically went 'OMG wat if its a Starly?!?'.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Well Skitty remains but now I'm liking Glameow so that as well...Eevee and Vulpix stay as well. There are other Pokemon I really like but i prefer inside Pokemon and small Pokemon.


----------



## Meririn

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

1. Male Gardevoir - confusing people is fun! Also it'd be like having a bodyguard 24/7.
2. Flareon 8D
3. Kabutops - Kabutops is love. I would totally forgive it for ruining everything.
4. And probably a Lucario, too.
5. Mismagius - Mismagius would just be fun.


----------



## Beautiful Chaos

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Masquerain, no question.


----------



## Alakazam

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Combusken. Nuff said. xD

Nah, to be serious, I would choose Mightyena. 
Mightyena= Ultimate guard dog.


----------



## Xelac

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I would probobly have an arcanine since it's so loyal.


----------



## Ibiku

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I want a Mew, but since that wouldn't happen I'd just get a cute little Mightyena because I love wolves.


----------



## Wormow

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

An Eevee. It's like a dog, so...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Neeeh, probably a Houndoom. The loyalty, the combination of two of my favorites types, the badass look...*daydreams*
That and I think a Jack Russel terrier such as Baxter could hold his own against a demonic doggy.^^


----------



## Greenumbreon

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Scizor, machop and houndoom. Scizor and machop 'cause they're ever so useful.
And houndoom looks cool, and I could ride on it! Plus it could torch those burglars my grandmother is so worried about.
And rayquaza, to fly on.


----------



## Pride of Kings

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A pet Spinda would be nice. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Kalylia

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Raichu.  Nicknamed Ruby.  No questions.

Raichu has always been my favorite Pokemon (tied at the top with Mew, but I figure I shouldn't choose a legendary pet. :P), and for as long as I've been playing, I've always nicknamed them Ruby.


----------



## Amaguq

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I want:
Ninetales, Arcanine, Swampert, Flygon

And since my sister is reading over my shoulder she wants:
Rapidash, Eevee, Entei, Suicune


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

A Persian. Male, named Edward.  I love Persian, they're beautiful, graceful, and _sexy~_

and kitties C:


----------



## Rossymore

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

An Eevee or a Mr. Mime; Eevee 'cos it's small and cute,  plus it  could evolve into anything I wanted (7, in fact) and the good old house  slave


----------



## GalladeMaster

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

What pokemon would I want as a pet? An Azelf or a Rotom because they are both small and 
cute.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

An Aggron would kick ass. However, it would be impractical to own, but cool nonetheless. At least, I think so...

Well, besides that, an Eevee, a Hoothoot, and a Pikachu. I think I'd have like, 4 pets. It'd be so neat. And hectic, but fun, too.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Actually kill everything I've said, I'll get a Mew because with Transform it can turn into any Pokemon at will anyway...so yeah. And it can change at will, it doesn't need to see the Pokemon(stuff the games, this is Pokemon in real life which would be more like the Anime)


----------



## _Shaymin

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

eh. I don't know about this.
Misdreavus is one of my fav. Pokemon(s?) but they are too mischeivous and would be a pian to keep. Maybe Cyndaquil? No, they would set fire to everything. an Eeveelution would be cool.
I wouldn't want a Shaymin, no -.- They're cute but would get seriously OMGZIMGUNNAHAFTAKILLJOOYURTOOCUTEITZANNOYIN.

_Shaymin


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

I wanna:

3 mudkips
espeon
umbreon
charzard
dialga
50 piplups to herd through my imaginary medow

Edit:I also wanna flygon to help herd


----------



## thunder

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Either a charizard or an arceus (it would make a great guard dod + owning a god would be cool)


----------



## see ya

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Okay, gonna post again, because yeah. 

-A Houndoom, because Dobermans are awesome. 
-A Latias, because she's adorable, friendly, playful, and she's a friggin' dragon-jet. What's cooler than that?
-A Latios, to keep Latias company. Also, he's a dragon-jet too. 
-A Shaymin, because hedgehogs are adorable, plus as Skymin I could watch it zip around in the air, being awesome and chasing kites.
-Two Eevees, because AWW PUPPY! And one would become a cuddly Flareon.


----------



## Scizlord

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Right i would have:
.A Scizor cos they're awsome
.A Scyther ''
.and An Aggron
:-)


----------



## Jetx

*Re: The Ultimate Pokemon Question- Which pokemon do you want as a pet?*

Breloom, of course. I would carry it around on my shoulders and it would be awesome.


----------



## Alxprit

New idea: I'd have a Rotom who would help me hack all my video games and stuff.
Also, he seems like interesting company, and possibly sitcom fuel.


----------



## Bombsii

I'd have to stop it destroying my neighbours though. and the space/time continum


----------



## Darksong

Then again, Metang or Metagross seems pretty cool... it's not much bigger than a large dog, I don't think, and it's PSYCHIC!

Metang or Metagross it is~


----------



## Tailsy

I always wanted a Vulpix. I think I'd have to indulge my inner child. <3


----------



## Felidire

Umbreon, maybe an espeon.. Then again, an eevee would be nice, (to see what it would evolve into on it's own).

Yeah probably go with teh eevee. ,,>3


----------



## Dannichu

A Pikachu :3

That said, a Mew would be beyond awesome, though, with its teleportation and transformy abilities. It just seems kinda wrong to pick a Mew, though.


----------



## Evolutionary

A Eevee, Skitty, Vulpix and Absol.

But if I'm allowed I'll take a Mew cause it can transform into all! But it's sort of cheap for me to have a _LEGENDARY_~


----------



## Invader Palkia

Eevee, or Pikachu because It's a ratty :3

If I could pick Legendaries though... Giratina. I'd love to fly around on It's back, and go to the reverse world ^^


----------



## surskitty

A Ditto.  :3


----------



## Elliekat

Skitty, Eevee, Shaymin and Latias!


----------



## Darksong

Metang, because it's smaller and levitates. /is indecisive

But as for a legendary, I would have Giratina as well. I could travel to another universe!~


----------



## Anche

Onix. Would be my pet boa constrictor.


----------



## Dave Strider

Munchlax, Houndoom, Rayquaza. All awesome and cool as pets.


----------



## Aisling

It would depend on what Pokemon I ran across first... I could grow sentimentally attached to any of them. I'd prefer one that started with its shoulders below my waist or something small like that (but it can evolve to be bigger), though.

Or a Kangaskhan.


----------



## Flazeah

Probably a Growlithe. It could be useful for cooking things. :3 Er, or scorching things I don't want for fun. Plus they're loyal and they look adorable. Hoppip are also extremely cute; it'd be really fun to carry one on my shoulder. I wouldn't mind having a Phanpy, either.

 And a Pokémon I could ride like Tauros - seriously, when I was younger, after seeing the episode where Ash was riding a Tauros - Get Along, Little Pokémon - I sometimes used to play games with my friends in which we were in the Pokémon world, and I pretended I was riding a Tauros one time; good times - that I could tame and train, or Rapidash.


----------



## voltianqueen

A Growlithe would be good. Or maybe an Eeveelution, especially Vaporeon~ OR...a Furret to play with my ferret Cocoa :3

And, of course, a Typhlosion... It seems like he'd be fun to play with and hug. And it's my favorite Pokemon :x


----------



## Mi10ticFan

An Eevee, Pikachu or Starly will be cool :3


----------



## sagefo

Totodile. Its little squawking dance thing is totally awesome.


----------



## Ivy Newton

I like Riolu/Lucario =D

Or Absol~

Cept Riolu/Lucario would probably be better 'cause then I could like raise it from a little Riolu into a Lucario and then we'd probably be even more attached.


----------



## Purplemew12

I'd have to say...Mew ^^ Sorry...but...still so adorable...and the pink can't be helped *siiiiigh*


----------



## GRIMREPER

I WANT GARDIVORE AS A PET


----------



## Esque

Ohhh... ahm... hard question!!

I'd love a dratini. A chikorita would be cool too. But, knowing me, I would end up with a magicarp or something.


----------



## KriegKorps47

Togepi, Snorlax, or Squirtle, surely. No competition besides those for me, :P


----------



## Chopsuey

So haaarrdd. Cyndaquil, Dratini or ARCEUS Murkrow.


----------



## Leaftail

Wartortle, definitely. Honestly, I just want it because its the cutest Pokémon in my opinion. (Furry tail FTW :3) After a hard day, I'll come home to my Wartortle and play with him to relieve the stress. Blue is totally the most stress-relieving color, BTW.
If cuteness were the only criterion, then I would also like a Pikachu. (Who wouldn't?)
Runner up: Skorupi. It would be a great guard-dog Pokémon. One look at his three poisonous claws would (probably) send most burglars running. Plus he can survive a year without food, so I can forget to feed him every once in a while. Not that I won't feed him to save money or anything.


----------



## aquafire95

Ninetales all the way! One of my favs.


----------



## Mango

Dragonite.

No questions asked. No thinking to be done.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I'd totally have a Natu because they're cool and all psychic and shit.


----------



## Green

Shiny Rapidash named Greyash = <3


There be my answer. :3


----------



## Starly

latios, Latias or Mew, so cuddly!


----------



## brandman

CHARIZARD!

Even though I say Charizard I probably would pick a legendary because well, they're LEGENDARY. Mewtwo most likely.


----------



## Munchkin

Scyther.

I've wanted a Scyther ever since I read TQftL. Another way to threaten people >:D


----------



## Kali the Flygon

I just want to remind people that the question is not asking what Pokemon you like the most, or think is cool... What could you actually see yourself taking care of? You need to take into account its needs, personality, discipline... This is a much more complex question than it seems to me some people are thinking it is.

That said, my previous answer to this topic still holds ;)


----------



## Flygon1

Mudkip, definitely. I've always wanted a Mudkip, and there's enough water for one here.


----------



## Esque

I would most likely end up with a random Pokemon I came across on some random adventure in my back yard. A pidgey or something.


----------



## Frosty~

An Espeon, no doubt. I love cats to begin with and Espeon is just so damned adorable o3o


----------



## Espeon

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Espeon is just so damned adorable o3o


I didn't realised I was so loved.

In all seriousness, I've recently wanted a pet Staryu. I have no idea why. Maybe I'd have a Mareep or a Horsea.


----------



## Eeveelution

Eevee. No surprise.

Otherwise, Growlithe, Buizel, Houndour/Houndoom, any of the Johto starters, Skitty, or Vulpix/Ninetales. Maybe a Dratini, too. I just like them all so much.


----------



## Mai

Tropius. Then it could fly me places. And I could eat its fruit.


----------



## Gargroyal

it sort of depends on when you would get it. after all you wouldn't want a wild pokemon to have. if you got it from an egg it would be easier to domesticate.
if that were the case: absol(kind of obvious if you look at my sub text below my name


----------



## Professor Wesker

MUK!!!!  Grimer also, they look VERY huggable!

Sneasel also, for taking care of irksome bullies.

And a Swellow. I REALLY want to fly!


----------



## Gargroyal

as a child, the only one i wanted was eevee


----------



## Superbird

Swellow, definitely.


----------



## H-land

I think I've discussed this on IRC before, but I haven't posted it here, so I'll take this opportunity now to tell y'all how much I'd like to get me a Quagsire.
They're cute and cuddly, in a huggable slimy way, nonchalant, and they could be good fun to swim with. If Lanturn weren't sort of, a fish, I'd go with that, but either one'd be great.


----------



## Patar

Definitely a Pikachu. I mean seriously, wasn't that the Pokemon everyone wanted when Pokemon first came out? I know I wanted one. But then again, I was four. If I wanted one now, I'd say Lopunny. They're hawt. Lopunny or a dog pokemon. Always wanted a dog.


----------



## ComptonVampire

When I was a younger kid, I totally would've wanted a Sneasel, but a Vibrava would be cool as well.


----------



## Chopsuey

Patar said:


> If I wanted one now, I'd say Lopunny. They're hawt.



*Cough* Gardevoir. Because they're hotter. :D


----------



## Togetic

Togetic. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Ymedron

As a kid I wanted a persian as a pet.

 Smartness was never my best skill. 
 Now I think delcatty/skitty would be the best pet for me, since they are designed to be pets.


----------



## Rock Wrecker

*sarcasm*Agumon*sarcasm*

But seriously, I'd have Rhyperior.


----------



## michael91

monferno,charmander,or flarion what can i say i'm a fire type guy


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Probably a Dratini or an Ekans or a Totodile.

I guess anything reptillian. That's just the way I am in real life.


----------



## DeadAccount

I've always wanted a Jolteon and probably be the same in the future.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Actually, I still kinda want a Pikachu.  Hello speed charge, goodbye chargers and wires!


----------



## Lili

A Skitty. Or Eevee. Or Meowth. Or anything else that resembled a cat.


----------



## Tailsy

Flareon.

It's just about the only Pokémon that causes me to make the >w< face and squeal FUZZY!!. So soooft :33


----------



## Erif

There are a couple.

Mewtwo. I wanna be like Blaine and fuck shit up and stuff. :D

Dragonite. C'MON, TAKE MY HAND, LET'S ALL GO TO DRAGON LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND.

Lucario. Same reasons as Mewtwo.

Ninetales.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(Hey look, Zackrinian is posting somewhere other than the sprite request shops!!) What?

Probably something like dragonite or Mothim, or Shedinja, or even... Charizard. that would be cool.

oh. that was not thought out.

Something along the lines of Quagsire, Honchkrow, Gliscor, or Kabutops.


----------



## Celebi96

Arcanine because it's sociable, beautiful and fast.


----------



## PinserPerson

A Pinsir (I wonder why?)
A Persian(Is that how you spell it?)
and a Mewtwo (Cuz it's cool!)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I would have loved a pair of Nidoran


----------



## Magikarp

i would want an Eevee or a Buizel


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Eevee, all Eeveelutions, Seedot, Shiftry, Tropius, and Absol.

I know, that's a lot, but whatever.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Blaziken
Butterfree
Nidorina
Nidorino
Meowth (Pay Day = Candy = Good)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

It would be pretty cool to have either a Pidgeot or a Swellow. Maybe a Fearow. Then I could fly with them. =3

The only question is how do you evolve a pet Pokémon? When I imagine a pet Pokémon, I imagine one that stays home and doesn't battle or anything; otherwise it would be a trainer's Pokémon. Any opinions on this matter?

An Eevee would be pretty adorable as well.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Most Pokémon most likely naturally evolve over time. Just that the time period might be quite a bit longer than most trainers would like, on the order of years, maybe longer. Thus, 'training' a Pokémon is probably done to speed up that process, in some way.

That does raise a question, though, about the true health of a Pokémon that's really a 'baby', being forced to evolve through training...


----------



## Sneaky Little Bastard

Probably an Eevee, yes :3 Or a Vulpix or Skitty, as I like dogs and love cats. Not a Glameow though, it's ugly methinks :p


----------



## hitmon64

I'd want a Yanmega because I could fly on it, and 'cause 6 foot long dragonfliess that weigh more than me are cool.


----------



## Wargle

Alakazam, because it is my favorite.

Salamence for flying and oure awesomeness.

Rhydon because it looks awesome.

Gengar because I hate small doorways. 

Darkrai because I cheat and love legendaries and Bad Dreams is hilarious.

But that raises a question, if you had a pet Darkrai, wouldn't you always be in that forever nitemare from the games?

So I guess a Cresselia to heal me.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

hitmon64 said:


> I'd want a Yanmega because I could fly on it, and 'cause 6 foot long dragonfliess that weigh more than me are cool.


Why not a Flygon then? :3 
Might be kind of spiky on the back of a Yanmega...


----------



## Wargle

hitmon64 said:


> I'd want a Yanmega because I could fly on it, and 'cause 6 foot long dragonfliess that weigh more than me are cool.





Kali the Flygon said:


> Why not a Flygon then? :3
> Might be kind of spiky on the back of a Yanmega...


And Flygon is awesomer and less ugly.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Totodile. Mega cute, DANCES, and it's final evo is my favorite pokemon of all time.


----------



## Enkoe

A Piplup, a Prinplup, an Empoleon (male, male, female), a Flygon (female) and an Azelf as a personal always-with-me pet. The rest stay at home. Oh, and a Skitty (female), a Glameow (female), an Eevee (male) as household pets, and a Porygon2 as a computer buddy and pet.


----------



## Drage

Dratini is my favourite "normal" Pokémon, so I would love to have it.
Rayquaza is my favourite legendary, and it's snakelike as Dratini too.
Totodile wold be nice if it would wander around the house and do same as Ash's one in anime.
Also Mighthyena to guard house. Meh


----------



## Smasher120

Ermm...
Pichu because it's my favorite.
Mew because it's cute
Espeon as a household pet.
Dragonite for flying and gloating


----------



## Invader Palkia

Tropius since it flies and grows bananas, Umbreon because we'd both like running around outside at night.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Flareon. As long as it only sets fire to the people things I tell it to.


----------



## Phantom

I would say Charmander because it's the base form of my favorite.Though a flaming tail might hurt my security deposit.  I choose Eevee. It's fluffy.


----------



## Eloi

Hm...Charizard. Its cute and fluffy.


----------



## Leaf Joltik

A Lepardas! X3 Lepardas is the best Pokemon ever! (In my opinion, that is! :D)


----------



## Cloudsong

Definitely a Flareon, it's so warm and fluffy, and if the power goes out, I can still make toast/noodles/s'mores/whatever ^.^


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ditto.

You can't beat a ditto. It can transform into anything you want, whether it be a soft and fluffy flareon or an awesome fire-breathing rayquaza. Just because I can't have anything doesn't mean I can't _try_. >:D


----------



## Silver

An Eevee/Umbreon! They are the cutest! And on my HG game I have a Level 76 Umbreon! His name is Shadowstar. I would have Eevee because he is like a little dog mixed with a gint fluffball! I agree with Shadow about Eevee!


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat

As a _pet_?

Ah, that's a difficult question. As a pet, you'd have to care for it, feed it, clean up after it, make sure it gets its exercise. As a pet, it probably wouldn't be as useful for combat applications or for utility as any other mon, which would of course mean that it doesn't get as much practice with its powers. A fire-type, while awesome, would make a very poor pet for example, as a loose flame could easily burn down the entire house.

All together, I think the ideal pet would be the humble Bidoof. Bidoof is adorable- Just look at one and try and deny that you want to hug the life out of it. While heavy, Bidoof also doesn't have much power and its own abilities infer that it probably wouldn't know how to use them if not led on by necessity in the wild or by the command of a Trainer. Where as the other Pokemon of its caliber have their own issues- A Ratatta would chew on everything it could get its incisors around, and any of the birds would pose the same problems that a normal captive bird poses- Bidoof's just a fat beaver. Give it some water and some sticks to chew on, play with it some, and clean up its messes.

Bidoof is thus the perfect pet Pokemon, and I would adore having one as such.


----------



## Cloudsong

Um...I didn't think we were really getting that technical with it, but if we are...considering pokemon have these amazing powers and abilities, if they really existed and you could have one as a pet, the world would be slightly different, right? As for the feeding and caring for it part, it'd be no different than the dogs and cats and horses we have today. Many fire pokemon also are able to control whether or not their fire burns, like ponyta. It all depends on your perspective I s'pose. I still think a Flareon would be amazing :3


----------



## Metalos

A Persian.

I'd sit with it on a chair that swivels and smile menacingly at everyone who ever came to see me, and then I'd tell them to surrender now or prepare to fight. You can't say it wouldn't be practical, either. I mean - Persian is basically just a cat that has the mysterious power to produce golden coins at will. I'd be a millionaire in a month, and then founding my own evil orginisation wouldn't be so difficult. If I started melting down the gold and making it into nuggets... I could sell them at $5000 each. Give me a year, and we're talking *billions* baby!

_*obligatory evil laugh*_


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat

Using a Persian as your own personal money-tree actually wouldn't be that practical. Some pocket change every now and then wouldn't hurt anything, but you start pumping billions of bucks into the economy that came from nowhere? Value of money starts decreasing, price of everything increases.

Although that in itself could be the evil dream you want, forcefully making money worthless and completely wrecking society as we know it.


----------



## Metalos

Quite so. Flushing the global economy even further down the metaphorical toilet would indeed spawn a most pleasing chaos. Although, if I could somehow pull a _Goldfinger_ and take the gold out of the banks, then the value of my Persian's sparkling produce would only increase. As a pokemon, Persian seems to be more useful in the field of finance rather than on the field of battle. I guess if I ever got one, I'd make the descision then. World anarchy? Or global stockbroking? x3


----------



## ...

I'd have a Gardevoir and a Gallade; one to sit on either side of me as I use the vast amount of their combined psychic ability to right the world's problems. Not to mention it would look damn cool, especially if I were to dress like a Garde-gijinka.


----------



## celebu

I would want a pichu even if it shocks me and a teddiursa because it's soft and fluffy.
Maybe a Celebi,but it might not be the best pet to have...


----------



## Glaciachan

Well, I'd probably have a Ditto, since it would be super-useful, being able to transform into anything. Failing that, maybe Belossom?


----------



## Green

*points to signature*

Those six... also an ulgamoth, shandera, flygon, and gardevoir to keep around the house/in my PC for backup.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Definitely an Espeon or an Umbreon. (Probably both.) Also, I wouldn't mind having a Shuppet or a Duskull just randomly hanging around the hallways of my house.


----------



## ero98

Wartortle. Definitely wartortle. Blastoise would be way too big and I really don't have anything against squirtle but definitely wartortle.


----------



## MentheLapin

When I was a kid, I always wanted an Azurill :')

Although Kurumiru is cwooot and I need one in my arms fo' eva an' evaaaa~ <3

And maybe Oshawott. Equally cwooot.


----------



## ultimatedarkness

i for one would want to have a pikachu because they're awesome and uhhh...??? i dunno what else to say ... :sweatdrop: well anyways i would want to have a pikachu or a rayquaza!   kirby is for a spince of randomness!


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird

Not so much pet-wise as much as I'd like to have a companion to follow me around. After I saw the first movie, I really, really wanted a Mew besides a Pikachu and a Jigglypuff. But alas, it could only exist in my fantasies, and eventually that dream died off. 

`Cause now I want Mewtwo :B. 

If only, if only...


----------



## IcySapphire

Pikachu--if only because the relationship between Ash and his Pikachu is so beautiful


----------



## EspiaEspeon

I would love an Eevee or Eeveelution.


----------



## Rose

I would want a vulpix. A Lapras would be cool, but only if I lived somewhere that wasn't land locked. Maybe a Dragonair, but Vulpix would be the first pick.


----------



## Ratty

A Herdier. I love dogs and I never cared for the elemental types like fire and water and grass and so on, so Growlithe and Houndour never interested me. I mean, I would be terrified of getting burned or set the house on fire. Herdier is perfect though, as it's a normal type and is the closest to a regular dog I can get.


----------



## Melanie

A Ditto, and I'd have it Transform into whatever I want. XD But if Ditto doesn't count, maybe Eevee or Flareon.


----------



## sv_01

It's difficult for me to decide between Skitty and Glameow. Skitty seems to have no claws which makes it more pleasant, but less realistic, and it also has unrealistic proportions and a strange tail. I would probably prefer Glameow because I'm used to normal cats.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

hard question is hard.

...

...

CHIMCHAR


----------



## ElectricTogetic

YOU WOULD NEVER, EVER GUESS IN ALL YOUR LIVES

EDIT: oh, yeah. a victini, too.


----------



## Miles101

Ditto, and all the small lengends (Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Victini). I love them all!


----------



## Zero Moment

SHINX~~~~~~~~
Or Litwick, they are so kawaii~
EDIT: Or Purrloin. I love dark kitteh.


----------



## Lili

I'd definitely want Lillipup or Purrloin or Liepard.  Lillipup because I love puppies, but not dogs, so I'd prevent it from evolving.  And I just love cats, so Purrloin and Liepard would be perfect.


----------



## Dialga Of Time

An Espion and a Pachirisu. They are just too lovable and *cute!*


----------



## Cockatoo777

An eevee and a bird pokemon which is not named skarmory/tropius/staraptor/honkrow/fearow


----------



## RK-9

Growlithe man! It's evo is the most loyal of all pocket mans!


----------



## NightGhost

Skitty, or Mew, or Magikarp, or Joltik.


----------



## Aletheia

Chatot. It was the first Pokemon I was introduced to essentially (back in '06. before I had ever played any Pkmn game. 'tis a long story.)

Also, who doesn't want a bird whose head is shaped like an eighth note?

Edit: Oh, maybe a Plusle too. Those things are so kawaii :3


----------



## Mendatt

Riolu, Minccino, Larvesta, Milotic, Cottonee, and Eevee. Becuase cute they are. Plus, who doesn't want a giant sea serpent in their swimming pool?


----------



## Missile

Oh boy, back when I was younger it was all about Mew. I had loved it so much and found myself constantly wishing I had a Mew as a pet. I'm pretty sure I wanted both a Pikachu and Eevee, too. Mainly the cute Pokemon. Nowadays, I'd much rather have something like a Scizor or Zoroark, and most of the dog Pokemon, probably.


----------



## HeyMew!~

Mew. <3

Or maybe the classic Pika... *snuggles*


----------



## Dinru

Gardevoir and Gallade, though they wouldn't so much be my pets as my friends. Also probably a Skitty/Delcatty.


----------



## Glace

Growlithe because fiery dogs are cute. And then mew because it can transform into anything, and it still has an awesome form if it doesn't transform. Oh, and a plusle and minun duo.


----------



## tymer55

I would have houndour.Then get a rottwieler.


----------



## Zero Moment

Shinx!
And Litwick.


----------



## Skyman

Eevee, and all of it's evolutions! :3


----------



## Lili

It wouldn't be a pet, more of a servant or butler, but I want a Sawk.


----------



## sv_01

I'm thinking about Venipede because of a strange dream I had recently. Still, Glameow would probably be better.


----------



## Zapi

Skitty! Ohmygod those things are _adorable_
If not that, then Pikachu.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I'd have an army of 9000 Mudkip.

Don't ask... It's an inside joke.


----------



## Mendatt

A lucario. That is all.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

CHIMCHAR

warm and climbs everything


----------



## Aletheia

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> warm and climbs everything


D:


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm gonna say Snubbull.  All of a sudden I fucking love Snubbull.


----------



## Green

archen!

venipede works too, and maybe a golett as a handyman to help out around the house.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

SomeGuy said:


> D:


what-


----------



## Pook

Weedle, without a doubt.


----------



## Ever

I would have Absol, Skitty, Eevee, Vaporeon, Espeon, Umbreon, and Leafeon. That way they wouldn't attack each other (I hope). And Leta, if I could. Or a Ditto. then I could just have one Pokemon while having all eight. Nevermind, screw Ditto. Mew is cuter.


----------



## Dar

Zorua because it can go to school for me. All it needs is a tape recorder. Absol would be good to, but I think i just like absol in general, but not as a pet.


----------



## DarkAura

Squirtle, charmander, eevee, Delcatty, lillipup, purrloin, horsea, etc


----------



## Tails

I always wanted a pet Eevee, Bulbasaur or Growlithe when I was a kid.
I'm attatched to all of them due to them always being in my party or otherwise.


----------



## Mai

If I could _choose?_ Ditto (so I could have anything), zorua (illusion, anyone?), absol (to tell me when something is a bad idea), eevee/skitty (let's just ignore the fact I have allergies), maybe a linoone or zigzagoon (so cuuute), a xatu (future sight!), and everything from Hoenn maybe a torkoal or camerupt or something? I don't know, I just have a feeling that without the smoke they would be the most huggable thing ever. Also, a spheal, wingull, mudkip, or milotic would be great.

... Yeah, almost everything from Hoenn. :D


----------



## ....

Rotom. It could infiltrate all my electronics and help me play pranks on people.

>:]


----------



## kenkendude

Jigglypuff because he/shes so cute lol or Grovile


----------



## actionhero112

I would have a miltank because when people would say 'more cow bell' I would simply point to my miltank. Also, if I got tired of it, I could always eat it. And I would sell the milk to fund my evil research into what spread goes best on toast. Very secretly evil if I do say so myself.


----------



## Luxcario

Bidoof, Munchlax, and (be creative, creative) ... ...a...Espeon and Shinx.


----------



## Zexion

I would have to say I would want a Cyndaquil or Swinub. I love them equally.


----------



## Monoking

A glameow and/or meowth.
I've allways had cats, and my favorite was gray like a glameow.
And mewoth is awesome.


----------



## Dar

I would have an Absol. Enough said.


----------



## Karousever

A little Pichu and a Growlithe ^.^


----------



## Zero Moment

Shinx 0_0

And maybe a Litwick and a Deino?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Hmm...
Maybe a Riolu, Ralts, Skitty, or a Budew.


----------



## Monoking

SCYTHER
SO MUCH SCYTHER

(Lots of praying mantis out here)


----------



## Abwayax

I would have a Totodile

When I was little and G/S first came out, my starter Pokemon was a Totodile. Whenever I walked to school I would imagine my Totodile walking alongside me. I will always have a soft spot for Totodile.


----------



## Amanda-Beth

I would like pysduck I have strange fondness for that duck. I would also like rapidash be easier to get around town.


----------



## naruto_chao

Pikachu and Espeon, nuff said


----------



## Mr. Moon

Spindaaaaaa!~


----------



## Poseidia

I saw that coming for Dispy. 

I know alot of people who would have a Spinda. O_o My niece.

Any dog Pokemon, really, and any of the cat Pokemon. But specifically, Mightyena, Poochyena, a Meowth, and a Purrloin. Maybe a Pidgy.


----------



## sv_01

Maybe Vulpix (Arghth, why isn't there any small Fire-type feline?) or Espeon (it's a cat and I might understand it better because of telepathy).



Poseidia said:


> I saw that coming for Dispy.
> 
> I know alot of people who would have a Spinda. O_o My niece.
> 
> Any dog Pokemon, really, and any of the cat Pokemon. But specifically, Mightyena, Poochyena, a Meowth, and a Purrloin. Maybe a Pidgy.


Do you consider the Yenas dogs or cats?


----------



## Monoking

The yenas are hyena, which are technically cat like predators.


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> The yenas are hyena, which are technically cat like predators.


That's what I was referencing.


----------



## CJBlazer

A Houndour. It has always been said that a dog is "Man's Best Friend." Poochyena just looks too weak, but a Houndour evolves intio a Fire/Dark type. Of course, you will have to watch out or it will burn the house down.


----------



## LadyJirachu

The Pokemon I would of wanted as a pet when I was a child would of been Espeon. I'm sure of it.

I mean I didn't get into pokemon much till i got a bit older. But, generally, as a child, I loved cats, gem stones, being a bit nerdy, pretty things, and psychic powers.


----------

